
Coronavirus Is Not a Pandemic - bgorman
https://ricochet.com/732328/coronavirus-isnt-a-pandemic/
======
eesmith
From March 16, so 8 days ago.

There's a prediction - "In the United States, if the total death toll
increases at about the same rate, the current 67 deaths should translate into
about 500 deaths at the end."

[https://ncov2019.live/](https://ncov2019.live/) says there's already 550
deaths in the US.

Note that the author wrote of New York "but only two deaths even after two
weeks of exposure". There's currently 157 deaths.

Hence it's safe to conclude that the author's "analysis is all wrong", as
mentioned at the end, disregard this article, and lend credence to the idea
that perhaps it takes more than a couple weeks of contrarian study to become
an epidemiologist.

~~~
eesmith
When I wrote that, I had no idea who Eppstein is.

I just came across [https://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2020/03/but-he-did-
stay...](https://www.lawyersgunsmoneyblog.com/2020/03/but-he-did-stay-at-a-
holiday-inn-express-last-night) providing commentary:

> [WaPo]: Conservatives close to Trump and numerous administration officials
> have been circulating an article by Richard A. Epstein of the Hoover
> Institution, titled “Coronavirus Perspective,” that plays down the extent of
> the spread and the threat.

> [lawyersgunsmoneyblog]: Richard Epstein, one of the most important academic
> figures in the neo-reactionary legal movement that is busily destroying the
> contemporary American administrative and welfare state

FWIW, the death toll in the US, 10 hours later, is now 582.

